# weinmann brakes



## cbudsbikes (May 20, 2015)

Hi all, Can someone tell me what the correct front caliper model # would be on a 1965 corvette? thanks, bud


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2015)

That would be a Corvette II. I would hit up Pantmaker, he is the only one that I know of that has a 3 Speed Corvette II, and it's minty fresh and original. There may have been a few cosmetic changes from the late 50's early 60's version caliper so I won't comment with a guess on the 65 parts.


----------



## cbudsbikes (May 22, 2015)

Hey there GTs58, thanks for the reply. Yup, its a corvette II, 3spd, in coppertone, arguably the best color.The bike looks very original and great condition but i'm wondering about the schwinn script rear brake, and plain weinmann 1020 on the front.  Pedal on, bud


----------



## Duck (May 22, 2015)

Most of the (numerous) earlier ones I've looked at ran Weinmann's front & back, but '65 was rather late in the game- seems they'd match though, at any rate.


----------



## spoker (May 22, 2015)

no caliper expert here but i think schwinn script brakes were on earlier bikes


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2015)

Ha! My Corvette II has the Script style brakes.


----------



## spoker (May 22, 2015)

there ya go mystery solved?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2015)

Here's link to the specs for the 65 Corvette II if you need to verify any other parts.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965dlr_Corvette_II_specs.html


----------



## cbudsbikes (May 22, 2015)

Thanks all for your help and  info. Pantmaker, any chance you can see the model # on the back of the front caliper? Thanks again, Bud


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2015)

No chance of a model or part number on the back. All there was is a stamping  *Brake Made In Switzerland By Weinmann*. Not sure when they added the 1080 or 1020 markings which indicated the reach. If you find a middleweight caliper with the cursive _Schwinn_ on one arm and _Approved_ on the other, it should be period correct.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 25, 2015)

*Hi Bud*

Hi Bud,
    I checked out my original owner '65 Corvette II. Both front & rear have the identical brakes. "Weinmann" printed on the little red washer, and "Schwinn Approved" in script.
 "Schwinn on the left caliper, and "Approved" on the right. I also checked out my original owner 1958 ladies Corvette, and it also has the same identical brakes. Both of my Corvettes are
 in original unmodified  condition.........Wayne


----------

